# DT Axis 4.0 Wheels on Roubaix Expert SL4 - Alternatives or stay with Stock?



## trek5200cs

I just ordered a Roubaix Expert SL4 Di2 (in my size) It should arrive tomorrow or the next day! I've been reading a few reviews about the DT Axis 4.0 Wheelset. They seem to be average at best.

I don't know if I can get any trade value for the DT Axis 4.0 Wheels from my LBS before I take the bike? But if I can, would it be worthwhile to upgrade the wheels now and what would a modest, but worthwhile upgrade be?? 

I am an semi-experienced recreational/fitness/group rider. (Mostly group rides, endurance rides, some climbing. 200lbs) 

What wheels do you recommend that are better than the DT Axis 4.0, but that won't break the bank?


----------



## George M

I had the Axis 3.0 on my Roubaix and I didn't like them a bit. They'll probably give you $100, just a guess, but I bet it's close to that. I went with the Williams 30X wheels . They were on my Look and I put them on my Roubaix. They probably have around 7000 miles on them and never been touched. I weighted around 200 # when I got them and I'm down to 190# now. Sounds like you got a pretty nice bike, enjoy.


----------



## trek5200cs

George M said:


> I had the Axis 3.0 on my Roubaix and I didn't like them a bit. They'll probably give you $100, just a guess, but I bet it's close to that. I went with the Williams 30X wheels . They were on my Look and I put them on my Roubaix. They probably have around 7000 miles on them and never been touched. I weighted around 200 # when I got them and I'm down to 190# now. Sounds like you got a pretty nice bike, enjoy.


Thanks George. I don't think theDT Axis 4.0 wheels are that much better than the 3.0. Not sure. I just talked to my LBS about maybe upgrading right up front. They said they might have a sweet deal on a set of Shimano Dura-Ace Tubeless ready Wheels. That might be a nice upgrade! Then I can just let go and RIDE.


----------



## George M

trek5200cs said:


> Thanks George. I don't think theDT Axis 4.0 wheels are that much better than the 3.0. Not sure. I just talked to my LBS about maybe upgrading right up front. They said they might have a sweet deal on a set of Shimano Dura-Ace Tubeless ready Wheels. That might be a nice upgrade! Then I can just let go and RIDE.


Those are nice wheels.


----------



## 2Slo4U

trek5200cs said:


> Thanks George. I don't think theDT Axis 4.0 wheels are that much better than the 3.0. Not sure. I just talked to my LBS about maybe upgrading right up front. They said they might have a sweet deal on a set of Shimano Dura-Ace Tubeless ready Wheels. That might be a nice upgrade! Then I can just let go and RIDE.


That's a no brainer proposition! Trade those Axis wheels for the d/a wheels


----------



## trek5200cs

2Slo4U said:


> That's a no brainer proposition! Trade those Axis wheels for the d/a wheels


Well swapping the DT 4.0's will cost me an up-charge. Not sure how much yet. My LBS manager said he would let me know tomorrow or Friday. (Had to order the bike in my size. So I have a couple days to work it out.) 

The Dura-Ace Wheels are tubeless ready and seem pretty sweet. I I would expect they are reliable, smooth, light, quiet. Fulcrum has an option too. But they would probably cost a little more. They are another option.


----------



## ornoth

New Expert on order here too. 

Having destroyed three Ultegra rear wheels, I went to Ksyrium SLs and am sticking with them (now called SLS) on the new bike. And Mavic's replacement program has saved my cojones in the past. YMMV, of course.


----------



## dhbic

Have had my MY13 Roubaix Expert since late December '12. Would have to say the axis4.0 were the biggest disappointment of the bike. They flexed badly when out of the saddle. Back to the Lbs twice failed to improve the situation and rode for a while with the brakes wound out.

Managed to get a pair of ~1500 km old 2nd hand DA-C24s and haven't looked back. They spin up very nice which is somewhat expected due to the weight reduction. However for me the biggest improvement was in descending which I attribute to the much better stiffness . Very confidence inspiring wheelset.


----------



## trek5200cs

LBS is proposing a set of Dura Ace 9000 CT24 Tubeless wheels. Don't know what the upcharge is yet. Other options would be Fulcrum Race 3 or Easton EA90 RT wheels. How would you rank these? Thanks!


----------



## George M

trek5200cs said:


> LBS is proposing a set of Dura Ace 9000 CT24 Tubeless wheels. Don't know what the upcharge is yet. Other options would be Fulcrum Race 3 or Easton EA90 RT wheels. How would you rank these? Thanks!


I can only speak for the Fulcrums as I had on my Look, the 5 s, but they were a good wheel. I wish I kept them and sold the Axis 3.0 with the Look bike. The bike shop told me the Axis were better. I don't go to that shop anymore. Live and learn.


----------



## trek5200cs

George M said:


> I can only speak for the Fulcrums as I had on my Look, the 5 s, but they were a good wheel. I wish I kept them and sold the Axis 3.0 with the Look bike. The bike shop told me the Axis were better. I don't go to that shop anymore. Live and learn.


Guess we always have to qualify the credentials of those who are offering up their input.


----------



## cmschmie

ha...my SL4 Roubaix Expert arrived at the shop yesterday, but won't pick it up till next week when I get my BG fit...it'll be a long weekend.

I plan to ride the DT Axis 4.0 through this summer unless they are utter trash. Will replace with Boyd Vitesse or Mavic Ksyrium Elite (SLS). That is unless I can convince the wife that I need some carbon rims. :idea:


----------



## trek5200cs

cmschmie said:


> ha...my SL4 Roubaix Expert arrived at the shop yesterday, but won't pick it up till next week when I get my BG fit...it'll be a long weekend.
> 
> I plan to ride the DT Axis 4.0 through this summer unless they are utter trash. Will replace with Boyd Vitesse or Mavic Ksyrium Elite (SLS). That is unless I can convince the wife that I need some carbon rims. :idea:


I had another LBS rep who I trust tell me he has seen a lot of repair/issues with Mavic Ksyriums. Kind of put me off from Mavics, but I figure when I upgrade wheels, (if not right away) I will probably want a Tubeless ready wheel. 

As for your wife, it's amazing how far replacing the kitchen appliances or carpet/flooring will get you.


----------



## TrojanHorse

trek5200cs said:


> As for your wife, it's amazing how far replacing the kitchen appliances or carpet/flooring will get you.


You must not be married or you're a refugee from the 1950s.

Dishwasher <> fancy carbon wheels. You need to match materials... diamond earrings are much more equivalent.


----------



## pdainsworth

I put some 2013 Rol Race SLR's on my SL4 that I got last October. They made a huge difference, and have been pretty much bullet proof. And they're tubeless ready, to boot!


----------



## trek5200cs

After a lot of research and concerns over the DT Axis 4.0 wheels, I decided to go with the reasonable up charge of $600 and I got the 2013 Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL wheels. I have tons of confidence they are reliable, strong and perform great. They compliment the Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2 like they were meant to be there in the first place. In the morning, ....I RIDE! Just picked up my bike late today. Woohoo!

ps; stayed with clinchers for now, but will try Tubeless next. Cool that these wheels can accommodate either!


----------



## scottma

Very good choice! Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## trek5200cs

Pics will follow later. took a ton of photo's this morning. Need to resize and post. 

I just got back from the maiden voyage on my new Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2. The Dura Wheels are superb! Stunning! I opted for Tubeless ready, but left the Clinchers on initially since I am familar. Wanted to gather more feedback about Tubeless. I will give them a try. Maybe sooner than later. Had some great chats with other riders this morning on my ride. 

and let me just say (off topic) ...Electronic Ultegra Shifting (Ui2)? Holy Freakin' Crap! Best decision on road cycling gear I've ever made! Seamless, smooth, accurate! Wow, just Wow!


----------



## trek5200cs

View attachment 279017


View attachment 279018


View attachment 279019


View attachment 279020


View attachment 279021


View attachment 279022


View attachment 279023


View attachment 279024


View attachment 279025


View attachment 279026


View attachment 279027


View attachment 279028


----------



## scottma

Nice bike (I have the same one). I have a set of C24s on the way. Right now I have Roval Rapide CLX40 rims on the bike. They are very nice rims, but not the right rims for me. They are light @ 1400G, 23mm wide, 40mm deep. I dont race, and I dont think the CLX rims make me any faster. I had a few nervous moments in some heavy crosswinds on some fast descents. I think I'll be happier with the C24 rims. Almost as light, a bit narrower, but more forgiving in windy conditions. Id rather have an aluminum braking surface as well. The wheels do look cool, but I dont care too much about that.

Ultegra Mech has been upgraded to Di2 since photo was taken
View attachment 279170


----------



## tednugent

trek5200cs said:


> After a lot of research and concerns over the DT Axis 4.0 wheels, I decided to go with the reasonable up charge of $600 and I got the 2013 Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C24 TL wheels. I have tons of confidence they are reliable, strong and perform great. They compliment the Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2 like they were meant to be there in the first place. In the morning, ....I RIDE! Just picked up my bike late today. Woohoo!
> 
> ps; stayed with clinchers for now, but will try Tubeless next. Cool that these wheels can accommodate either!


\Mavic Kysrium Elite, while it doesn't claim tubeless, can take tubeless


----------



## bjtarmac

Great choice trek 5200. Wish I had done something similar. Just picked up my 13 tarmac sl4 expert 2 days ago. I read quite a bit about about some issues with DT axis 4.0's before I made the purchase.Primarily, the issue with the wheels rubbing on the break pads when standing and pedaling.I found this to be true. When I picked it up at the lbs, I took it for a test run and noticed it rubbing on pads when standing. Inexcusable to have this much flex on a bike of any kind that costs $3800!The lbs rep told me that "that there is some flex with all wheels even with guys like Cavendish". Total bs, a lot these lbs reps drink the cool aid with specialized (obviously to a fault) as we know that he was trying to cover for specialized's poor decision to put these inferior wheels on this awesome frame. I believe spec makes some of the best frames in the world but their proprietary components like much to be desired. I would have been happy with bare bones Ksyrium equipe for training wheels on this bike as they are bomb proof and do not flex like these. live and learn. Congrats on your purchase! happy riding!


----------



## ornoth

Agree with BJ in philosophy. Sure, you'll wear it out and replace it with something better, but I think it's pretty telling that they would equip a $5000 Di2 bike with a Tiagra cassette. Cheap move, Spec.


----------



## bjtarmac

ornoth said:


> Agree with BJ in philosophy. Sure, you'll wear it out and replace it with something better, but I think it's pretty telling that they would equip a $5000 Di2 bike with a Tiagra cassette. Cheap move, Spec.


Agreed. It's my only knock with specialized. I speculate why they do this. mabe a logical explanation would be that their s-works/ tarmac frames are in such demand that they simply do not have to?Certainly room for their business model to improve. There are plenty of other companies that make far better low to mid grade components than spec does right now. Dt axis(made exclusively for Spec) 1.0 thru 4.0 is total garbage. 4.0 flexes and still weighs around 1800g plus. by comparison any low-mid ksyrium or fulcrum are sturdier and more durable than axis. I should have kept my mavic aksium's at this point. only 150g heavier and much sturdier.


----------



## Natedogz

bjtarmac said:


> Great choice trek 5200. Wish I had done something similar. Just picked up my 13 tarmac sl4 expert 2 days ago. I read quite a bit about about some issues with DT axis 4.0's before I made the purchase.Primarily, the issue with the wheels rubbing on the break pads when standing and pedaling.I found this to be true. When I picked it up at the lbs, I took it for a test run and noticed it rubbing on pads when standing. Inexcusable to have this much flex on a bike of any kind that costs $3800!The lbs rep told me that "that there is some flex with all wheels even with guys like Cavendish". Total bs, a lot these lbs reps drink the cool aid with specialized (obviously to a fault) as we know that he was trying to cover for specialized's poor decision to put these inferior wheels on this awesome frame. I believe spec makes some of the best frames in the world but their proprietary components like much to be desired. I would have been happy with bare bones Ksyrium equipe for training wheels on this bike as they are bomb proof and do not flex like these. live and learn. Congrats on your purchase! happy riding!


Totally agree.



bjtarmac said:


> Agreed. It's my only knock with specialized. I speculate why they do this. mabe a logical explanation would be that their s-works/ tarmac frames are in such demand that they simply do not have to?Certainly room for their business model to improve. There are plenty of other companies that make far better low to mid grade components than spec does right now. Dt axis(made exclusively for Spec) 1.0 thru 4.0 is total garbage. 4.0 flexes and still weighs around 1800g plus. by comparison any low-mid ksyrium or fulcrum are sturdier and more durable than axis. I should have kept my mavic aksium's at this point. only 150g heavier and much sturdier.


Yes, agreed Specialized makes great frames (love my Secteur), but they skimp on cheapo components.


----------

